

For Asian Americans, Wealth Stereotypes Don't Fit Reality - bane
http://www.nbcnews.com/feature/in-plain-sight/asian-american-social-class-more-complicated-data-n316616

======
otoburb
> "Our analysis of Asian communities often stops at the broad data points,"
> said Farah Ahmed, an analyst with the Center for American Progress who
> studies racial demographics. "Families who are newer immigrants, who don't
> speak English as a first language, or those in certain communities are more
> likely to face poverty. We talk about data in an aggregated way and that
> misses many realities."

I'm curious if the analysis stopping "at broad data points" is applicable,
maybe more weakly, to the American Hispanic demographic due to an analogous
inability of non-Hispanics to distinguish between Argentinian, Peruvian,
Spanish, Venezuelan, Colombian, Mexican and other Hispanic groups.

------
fuzzywalrus
Interesting article and the little "What class are you" quiz though is wacky.
I played with data points, when asked how often do I pray, I answered never
because I'm an atheist. Apparently though praying daily raises my class from
6.5 to 7? Also, working part time vs full time vs unemployed had no bearing?
MSNBC has seems to have stouped to Buzzfeed level quizes.

~~~
Sumaso
Its not your actual class, its what people report their class to be.

So if you prayed daily, you would be more likely to rank your class higher,
then someone who says they never pray. Someone who is unemployed but makes
200k a year isn't going to rank themselves low on the class scale. Especially
versus someone who only makes 30k, and has to work full time.

------
serve_yay
Yeah, I know the feeling.

